# Why A Low-Fat Diet Will Make You FATTER



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

As an individual who desires a lean, attractive and “fat-free” appearance, you most likely have the idea that your ultimate dietary goal is to limit your consumption of fat as much as possible. And who could blame you for thinking that?For years we’ve been told that low-fat diets are the only healthy solution and that [...]

*Read More...*


----------

